# J'hésite à l'envoyer au SAV



## Alexous07 (14 Août 2014)

Coucou ! 

Alors voilà je trouvais que mon iPad Air chauffe beaucoup donc j'ai contacté le SAV par chat et il m'a conseillé de l'amener dans un centre agréé (comme il n'y a pas d'Apple store pas loin de chez moi). Mais depuis que je lui ai parlé je fais super attention à quand il chauffe quand il chauffe pas et j'ai l'impression que c'est plus quand il charge (donc je crois que c'est normal ?) et puis il y a mon père qui me dit que c'est peut être à cause de la coque (en silicone) qui empêche de faire respirer l'iPad. Du coup je ne sais pas si je leur ramène...de plus il y a une petite poussière entre l'écran et la vitre dans l'angle bas à gauche mais je sais pas si ils voudront le changer juste pour ça...mais quand même des fois enfin avant hier oui il chargeait oui il avait sa coque mais j'étais juste sur note et il était vraiment bouillant ! Donc je sais pas quoi faire ... Vous pensez qu'ils faut que je fasse quoi ?

Merci


----------



## nifex (14 Août 2014)

Si c'est en charge c'est totalement normal... La batterie chauffe pas mal lors du chargement...


----------



## adixya (14 Août 2014)

Enfin après si c'est bouillant il y a peut être un soucis. Si tu arrives à le tenir malgré l'échauffement par contre c'est une chaleur normale.


----------



## lineakd (14 Août 2014)

@alexous07, n'hésite pas, va s'y! Il est sous garantie.


----------



## Alexous07 (14 Août 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Enfin après si c'est bouillant il y a peut être un soucis. Si tu arrives à le tenir malgré l'échauffement par contre c'est une chaleur normale.




Ha non moi c'était vraiment boutant bouyant je pouvez le tenir mais après c'était tellement chaud que je l'ai éteint


----------



## Alexous07 (20 Août 2014)

J'ai voulu l'envoyé mais sur le site d'Apple ça marchait pas donc j'ai appelé apple et ils l'ont dis que c'était peut être à cause de minecraft qui faisait bugé tout l'iPad et donc il fallait le rénisialiser et essayer une journée comme un nouvel iPad j'ai fais ça et puis j'ai tout remis comme avant et ça à l'air bon.


----------

